# Nascar track info



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I was on Nascar.com and there is a link that shows each track with it's dimensions and turn banking degrees. It doesn't say exact distances of straights and corners, but I thought it maight be something of use to any of you guys that are looking to build a Nascar type track. Anyway, here's the link:

http://www.nascar.com/races/tracks/

Hope this is something you guys can use.


----------

